# DIY Seatpack



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Took my newly made seatpack out for its inaugural trip today and it works well. I sized it to fit my Stratospire 2 tent with a little bit of extra length to carry some other bits and pieces. The roll top closure and side compressions straps make adjusting for different loads a snap.

Design goals were to keep it light but still robust enough to work in the bush. Finished weight is 185g and all of the straps (except the side compression straps) are removable. Webbing is tacked around the entire outline so straps can be placed anywhere they are needed.

I've got a fair bit of info on the pattern making, prototyping and construction process here.


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice build. The shock cord and daisy chain are cool, potentially useful features.

No problem with the pack swaying from side to side though? Just different seeing something that only attaches to the seat and not also to the seatpost.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers DesertDog. It attaches to the seat post as well using two smaller velcro staps. Here's a test fit pic. I subsequently changed the seat post straps so the bag is less vertical. Two widely spaces seat post straps and two straps back to the saddle rails make for a pretty secure setup, especially as I'm only carrying about 1.4kg of tent in it.


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

good job, i need to make one that doesn't wiggle while i am standing and pedaling hard. maybe more straps like yours are in order.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nice!

I'm no stranger to the thread injector and making my own gear, so I might go this route after my move this summer.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

looks good!

Did it wobble much under hard peddling and descents? 

anyone try revelation or porcelain rockets seat packs??


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

so nice. thanks for posting.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> nice!
> 
> I'm no stranger to the thread injector and making my own gear, so I might go this route after my move this summer.


Sweet. Be sure to keep us posted on some DIY goodness.



neil.beltchenko said:


> looks good!
> 
> Did it wobble much under hard peddling and descents?


It doesn't really wobble much at all. Certainly not enough that it would move and touch the inside of your leg. The dual straps (I used one strap initially) certainly help to keep things together. Also, strapping it more vertical (rather than horizontally extending out behind) keeps things stabilized against the underside of the seat.



neil.beltchenko said:


> anyone try revelation or porcelain rockets seat packs??


I've never tried any other seat packs. The revelation and porcelain rockets seat packs look great and I'm sure the quality of manufacture and materials would be higher than my effort. The DIY option did give me a perfectly sized pack for my tent and the ability to add/remove/reuse straps from anywhere on the pack, which I haven't seen on any of the commercially available packs.


----------



## kumz (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------

